# iPad typing on your lap



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

So DH decided to take a nap.  Needless to say I conscripted his iPad for "experimentation".  

Unfortunately, that was one short lived experiment.  After 10 minutes on it--perhaps three minutes or so of actual typing forum posts--my wrist hurts too much to even consider continuing.  Now I'm back on the 17" laptop.  I tried the iPad both directly on my lap and on a peeramid pillow, no real difference between the two as far as wrist comfort went.  The peeramid was great for just browsing, and much easier on my neck than laying the iPad flat on my lap (with or without my legs bent).

So what are my options?  I never ever ever use the laptop on a hard surface unless I actually need a mouse for something, so a iPad stand and keyboard would have to be both be more advantageous in some way than the laptop, and would have to be, well, lap-friendly!  Do the covers that provide a "typing angle" actually make a difference?  or am I just supposed to give up on 20 years of touch typing?

I did find the link to the app for improving touch typing on the iPad, and that would be a help I think for getting used to the touchscreen keys, but it's unlikely to change the wrist issue.  I haven't had wrist problems in over two years, so having it hit within 10 minutes is pretty disheartening.

Thoughts?  Products that have worked for you? (I do use the iPhone and have for two years, but if I'm typing more than a single line or two, I inevitably pull out the laptop.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't successfully typed long enough on the iPad to get hurting wrists!  I love my iPad, but can't type on it for more than a few minute, like for this reply.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my bluetooth keyboard most of the time, but then I can't sit anywhere but at the table for long without hurting my back.  The Bluetooth doesn't need to be very close to the iPad.  I could have the iPad on a stand or in a cover that props on an end table and still have the bluetooth in my lap if I wanted.

That being said, I still use a netbook and a desktop PC occasionally.  I don't consider the iPad (yet) to replace my netbook for everything.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I am still 2 finger typing when I post from it. Where is the typing app?

Melissa


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, the Bluetooth keyboard is great! I prop the iPad up on pillows on my bed and just keep the keyboard handy. I do want to get used to using the ipads keyboard tho. 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I am still 2 finger typing when I post from it. Where is the typing app?
> 
> Melissa


http://www.padgadget.com/2010/04/22/practice-your-typing-skills-with-taptyping/

I did also find this link, and my first thought was to go look around the house for a 3" 3-ring binder. Bet I could make it into a useful version of this to experiment with! LOL

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/ipadstand

And this was linked elsewhere here too, but I'm dubious about how stable it would be for actual typing.

http://www.groovystand.com/GroovyStand/iPad_Stand_Dual_Wide.html


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the Apple iPad case, which allows you to fold the cover around to the back and tuck it into a slot, which forms a wedge.  I've found that I can type comfortably with my iPad in my lap this way.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have a peeramid pillow, but I can't even imagine trying to type using it, it's way to vertical for that. I use the macally case which just like the Apple one but made of different materials and has corners so it's fast and easy to put in and take out of the case. I left town the day after the 3G arrived and have used my laptop once for loading my digital pics and mailing them, I type all the time on the iPad, touch typing in landscape, no problem. 

In the car I'm usually only typing one handed though, at the hotel I lay on the bed and type.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm more or less doing two finger typing  I got used to typing like this when I broke my arm so it goes pretty quickly for me I have more of a problem of remembering to be sure apple didn't change my words to what they think it should be lol.  Although when my chair is fixed I will be happier with the position I will be in to type


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> I'm more or less doing two finger typing I got used to typing like this when I broke my arm so it goes pretty quickly for me I have more of a problem of remembering to be sure apple didn't change my words to what they think it should be lol. Although when my chair is fixed I will be happier with the position I will be in to type


I finally had to turn off Apple's auto correct...

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I finally had to turn off Apple's auto correct...
> 
> Betsy


That auto correct really bugs me sometimes. I want to type something goofy like eeek and the darn thing corrects me! Grrrr


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> That auto correct really bugs me sometimes. I want to type something goofy like eeek and the darn thing corrects me! Grrrr


 I don't have my iPad yet, but I feel your pain...Every time I type LOL on my touch screen phone it corrects it to "lollipop" and lots of times I forget to check it and change it. LOL


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I finally had to turn off Apple's auto correct...


Generally I find the autocorrect useful, but it agitated me just last night....I decided I wanted to watch a Looney Tune before bed, and called up Youtube on my iPad. Typing Pepe Lepew in the search box was a major exercise in frustration, I couldn't get the artificial stupid to accept spelling both terms wrong! Finally got past it's frantic effort to help me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked it for awhile....but I had too many posts where it did the autocorrect and I didn't notice; when I went back to read the post later, it had some stupid word in there and Ann in Arlington kept making fun of me.    So I had to get rid of it...

Betsy


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, I HATE typing on the iPad.  For short messages or for entering URL's, ID's, etc., its fine, but no way could I work on it all day.  I would need the keyboard accessory for sure.

While I do love it, it has a long way to go before it could even possibly replace my laptop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should add that I rarely actually type ON the iPad.  (Today while I was at Union Station, I did, but that's rare.)  I often bring the bluetooth keyboard with me if I know I'm going to have WiFi as it fits in my purse.

Betsy


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone tried a folding bluetooth keyboard with the Ipad? Would like to have something I could carry along with me while I'm out and about but don't want to lug a full sized Apple BT keyboard with me.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Awhile back I had a dictation app on my iphone that I sometimes used to email DH. Once it sent: What do you think of my Heathers? He claims I named the "girls" Heather and Heather lol. I have no idea what I actually said but that wasn't even close. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobrastrike said:


> Anyone tried a folding bluetooth keyboard with the Ipad? Would like to have something I could carry along with me while I'm out and about but don't want to lug a full sized Apple BT keyboard with me.


I'm using an Apple Bluetooth KB; I carry it with me in my purse all the time. It's 11" x 5 1/4, so only a bit over an inch longer than the iPad, and it's 11.125 ounces. It's beautiful, strong, and not much to "lug" along.  I was really surprised when it came how small it was....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Awhile back I had a dictation app on my iphone that I sometimes used to email DH. Once it sent: What do you think of my Heathers? He claims I named the "girls" Heather and Heather lol. I have no idea what I actually said but that wasn't even close.
> 
> Melissa


Trying not to laugh out loud and wake up my husband! Rolling....

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I don't have my iPad yet, but I feel your pain...Every time I type LOL on my touch screen phone it corrects it to "lollipop" and lots of times I forget to check it and change it. LOL


ha ha ha! Maybe keyboarders ought to put a disclaimer on the bottom that slang words may have been inadvertently corrected!

It tries to correct anything with a little "i" in front! iPad iPod iKlear iMac. In reality, I'm tired of the i-anythings - enough - let's get some real names!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hehehe, I sent a text to a coworker and the next day she said "did you see what you sent me?"  I said "well, I sent it, I guess I saw it"....   She got her phone out and pulled it up.

The text was supposed to say "Tina said....." but it auto-corrected to "Tuna said..."  bwahaahaa!


----------



## patsyh (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't have an iPad yet so can't comment on personal experience with typing but found something on the net that will be coming out this fall--might make typing easier. Try googling clamcase for iPad and see what you think.  HTH


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

patsyh said:


> I don't have an iPad yet so can't comment on personal experience with typing but found something on the net that will be coming out this fall--might make typing easier. Try googling clamcase for iPad and see what you think. HTH


Oh! That is great! I just emailed all the iPad owners I know!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patsyh said:


> I don't have an iPad yet so can't comment on personal experience with typing but found something on the net that will be coming out this fall--might make typing easier. Try googling clamcase for iPad and see what you think. HTH


Patsy, welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! Do you have an iPad on order? When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

patsyh said:


> I don't have an iPad yet so can't comment on personal experience with typing but found something on the net that will be coming out this fall--might make typing easier. Try googling clamcase for iPad and see what you think. HTH


Congrats on your first post, and welcome to KB!

That's certainly a clever idea! Unfortunately, I can get a netbook that does virtually the same thing for half the price. 

I'm really more interested in either cases or stands or techniques that make using the virtual keyboard more practical. If such a thing doesn't exist, then I'm probably better off sticking with my MacBookPro. While hubby will be carrying his iPad full time, if I bought one, it would be almost strictly for home use. I like to carry as little as possible with me, so the iPhone does fine on that score.

It just may be that I'm not suited to one, and that's OK. I think I'll take myself off the waiting list tomorrow, and continue stealing hubby's for a while yet to see if I'm any happier with it over time. That's just too much money to spend if it's only going to sit around unused because it makes my wrists hurt.


----------



## patsyh (Feb 11, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Congrats on your first post, and welcome to KB!
> 
> That's certainly a clever idea! Unfortunately, I can get a netbook that does virtually the same thing for half the price.
> 
> ...


Thanks-I've been lurking for awhile. I have a Kindle 2 and love it. A Macbook Pro is on my wish list--looking at the 13
inch--hopefully, by year's end.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I just realized one thing when I type on here I don't rest my wrists the same way I do when I am on the laptop. It is more of a tuck my arms in against my sides and then rest the wrist sort of against my body while holding my hand above the iPad and typing 2 or 4 fingered and I am finding I still type pretty quickly.

Maybe you could try different positions to see if one works better for you - you can always place another order if you canceled the other already if there is another way that might work.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

As regards the auto-correct: It will learn "your" words over time. You can always hit the little "x" on the suggested word to cancel the correction (but that only works if you notice it before you hit space bar or something). If you 'x' a suggestion enough times, it won't keep trying to correct you.

It never corrects LOL for me anymore, also the proper names of some friends it knows now (some have odd spelling), so it will learn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See, that's the problem, I never look at my screen while I type as I'm using the bluetooth keyboard and I'm usually reading something that I'm referring to, or the TV, or something, so I wouldn't discover errors until after it was too late to hit the little x.  I just turned it off, that's what worked for me.  I don't want to slow down enough to hit the little x everytime it popped up (and it pops up a lot at first).  I really think it's a cool idea, and I can see if it works for touch typing on the iPad itself, but I'm using the bluetooth keyboard and typing quite fast.

I wish we could have an option like Word where every word it can't identify stay highlighted in pink and then I could touch it and get suggestions or press the x for "never mind."  That would be really useful to me.

Betsy


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wish we could have an option like Word where every word it can't identify stay highlighted in pink and then I could touch it and get suggestions or press the x for "never mind."


Yeah, that would be really cool.


----------

